# Clutch noise - Throwout bearing?



## 1990 Nissan D21 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi all, I have a 90 se v6 kingcab, 5 speed. The other day I was plowing snow in it, and suddenly when I pushed the clutch in, it would make a whining noise. Is this the throwout bearing? I believe it starts mid pedal, and the noise stays there as im holding it down. It stills functions right, except for yesterday it took a great deal of trouble to get it to shift into reverse... So what could it be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, it's the throwout bearing going bad.


----------



## 1990 Nissan D21 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you! Also, would you know if this is a sign that other parts are wearing down too?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

1990 Nissan D21 said:


> Thank you! Also, would you know if this is a sign that other parts are wearing down too?


I'd just plan to replace it all as a kit. Clutch, pressure plate, throw out bearing, and probably a new pilot bushing should all come together (with a clutch line up tool).










-R


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Agree with all of the above...and some advice...get the OEM or better kit, this is not a job you will want to do 2x in a short time.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Also check the rear main seal and rear oil pan lip seal for leaking oil, while you are there. Both are common on VG engines. Nissan used to offer a "Key Value Clutch Kit" that was reasonably priced and OEM quality.


----------



## mikeLekan (Feb 27, 2013)

Would also agree on the above comments on get the OEM or better kit. And try checking the rear main seal and rear oil pan lip seal for leak.


----------



## 1990 Nissan D21 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow, ok. Thanks guys! I think as soon as it gets a little nicer out I will do it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's not an easy job. The trans and transfer case assy. is heavy and you need to loosen and unbolt the torsion bars and remove them with the crossmember assy. Make sure you index them and do a wheel alignment (including checking ride height) afterwards.


----------



## 1990 Nissan D21 (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok. Thanks. Apparently my dad said he has changed a clutch before so I hope he knows what he's doing lol  ...but just wondering, why do you have to do a wheel alignment? Like how does that even effect it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When you loosen or tighten the torsion bar adjustment, it changes the spring rate and the ride height in the front, which changes the camber setting of the front wheels. You can "ballpark it" by measuring the ride height in the front before you start working on the clutch and use it for a reference when you get it back together, but the only way to make sure the camber is correct is to do a wheel alignment. If the camber is off, it will wear out the edge of the tire(s).


----------



## 1990 Nissan D21 (Mar 2, 2013)

ohhh I see. Thanks!


----------

